# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Tips In the time You Are Traveling With an Autistic Behavior Kid

## JeanyKent

Traveling together with an autistic child is may be daunting, but it does not have to be. If you have an autistic child and you intend for traveling, then you definitely must  take some consideration to control behavior which include withdrawn, burst and blurred behavior. Autistic child attention is very thin and he she could not understand why he must sit for a long period of time while you're traveling from one area to another. They sometimes respond inadequately to the situation he she cant understand and most of the time you cant control it. But right planning and plan ahead of time can lessen some of your worries and can control what is going to happen.


Here are what I want to emphasize in the time of planning to travel with your autistic child. 

Open up and talk for the child about expected trip. You may bring in to him her regards on what he she should expect regards to the expected trip. You may use the story table or other visual material that might help him find out what to expect of a trip. See to it that he she realizes that he will likely not travel alone that permits he she will likely not afraid or troubles to something. Demonstrate to him her numerous info that he she must know prior of the trip starts. 

Require him her also in packing the things. Assure him her that you are packing his or her favourite things and also ask him what other things that he she wants to bring. 

Contact airlines, bus, train or other form of transit in your travel. Ask for extra consideration because you are traveling with an autistic child. You also can name if your child has allergies reaction. Also when you do an online booking for hotel reservation you must mention these for them to present you with an extra consideration. 

In the time driving stop occasionally to distract his her mood, let him run around. Playing some toys to entertain him her. Car rentals.

----------


## lathermore

Tips In the time You Are Traveling With an Autistic Behavior Kid :-
1. Initial planning to achieve destination from place station
2. You take care when you are going market
3. You have to carry with all require luggage

----------


## simmerrussy

Kids are really tough to handle and they are very choosy as well. We have to prepare kids for the trip so that they know the changes and can easily set in the atmosphere. The tips you have given above are also very useful to take care.

----------


## eunice01

Those tips above are very helpful...

Traveling with kids is hard if you are not prepared and don't know what to do...
What more with a kid with disabilities...

For me the best thing to do is to be prepared and be aware of things that must keep in mind while traveling with kids...
Also if you are traveling with kids with disabilities, study and be aware first about the kids problem...
Bring medicine and everything that the kids might need...^_^

----------


## mikehussy

The information given By you is really very good and helpful.





Cheap flights to Cape Town

----------


## bownsmithe

Nice tips which you share here. According to me, Initial planning to achieve destination from place station, and also You take care when you are going market. You have to carry with all require luggage. if you have some information then you can share here.

----------


## switbrowne

Nice information winch you sharing here. Dealing with children are very well actually difficult to check. We in preparing children for the trip where they can easily adjust the change is in the air!. Above is very useful tips.

----------

